# So I left my day job...



## tokatila (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I started to hate my cubicle-life so I left an useless masters degree and a reasonable salary behind and started new job as a stay-at-home dad with two little wonderful girls.

I'm quite introverted and have always liked spending time alone, listening to music and getting some serious kicks from it. As a kid I loved Beethoven and nowadays I listen in addition to "classic" stuff mostly Metal & Soundtrack things. 

Half a year ago, I got an idea that "wouldn't it be cool to compose some music". So I bought Cubase with some synths and VSTs. 

Then a couple weeks ago I was drinking with couple of my buddies and we have this yearly tradition where we drink a lot and everyone brings songs to listen and to be rated by others. 

I guess that the combination of being heavily intoxicated and listening good music. Especially Brian Tyler's stuff (Battle Adagio won our little competition) led to a decision, that when someone asks my children what does your daddy do, the answer won't be "development manager / nameless office drone etc...". The answer will be "Daddy makes music to Rambos."

So... I told my job-place I'm not going back from my extended break and took quite a big of a loan to get some more VI stuff (don't wanna have an excuse to say that stuff doesn't sound good because of bad libraries). I'm fortunate to have a wife who lets me try this kind of irresponsible stuff. 

Surprisingly, my usually very pessimistic friend surprised me when he said that one day Zimmer decided to be Zimmer. Maybe that day at my friends cabin was the day for me. Well I'm over 30 without formal musical education, but one thing I have learned well in life so far. You do not regret the things you've done, but those you did not do (try).

In my six months of dabbling around, I haven't finished a single piece of music. Maybe because the girls keep me so busy I haven't got a lot of time to spend composing... 8) 

Sorry for long intro, thanks for reading and for very helpful forum. =o


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 7, 2014)

No-one in the media music biz that I have ever encountered could care less about your qualifications (or lack thereof). All they care about is the appropriateness and the quality of the music you write for them. Being nice to work with helps too of course 

For what it is worth, I made a similar decision about 15 years ago, and now I make my living as a composer.

Wishing you much success and happy music making.

Stephen


----------



## tokatila (Aug 12, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> No-one in the media music biz that I have ever encountered could care less about your qualifications (or lack thereof). All they care about is the appropriateness and the quality of the music you write for them. Being nice to work with helps too of course
> 
> For what it is worth, I made a similar decision about 15 years ago, and now I make my living as a composer.
> 
> ...



For some reason I missed your greetings Stephen. Thank you for encouraging words. 

And just to be clear, I haven't finished a single piece of music since my workflow/skills are so bad that I tend to scrap everything before finishing. Not because of my two wonderful girls. 8)


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 12, 2014)

You are welcome


----------



## CDNmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm on a similar boat as you but have not had the courage to quit my dayjob.

I admire you for being honest with yourself and wish you all the best, with the attitude you've shown so far, some luck and time I'm sure you will find a rewarding career composing.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 12, 2014)

Good luck! You only get one life, right?

I did a very similar thing 18 months ago. Left a cushy job at Oxford University in order to pretend to be a composer and sound designer. And I haven't had to eat my own shoes... yet.

Focus on doing things you enjoy. Chase after jobs that aren't rewarding and you'll feel like you might as well be back in that cubicle for all you've achieved.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 12, 2014)

CDNmusic @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> I'm on a similar boat as you but have not had the courage to quit my dayjob.
> 
> I admire you for being honest with yourself and wish you all the best, with the attitude you've shown so far, some luck and time I'm sure you will find a rewarding career composing.



Thanks man! 



TheUnfinished @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Good luck! You only get one life, right?
> 
> I did a very similar thing 18 months ago. Left a cushy job at Oxford University in order to pretend to be a composer and sound designer. And I haven't had to eat my own shoes... yet.
> 
> Focus on doing things you enjoy. Chase after jobs that aren't rewarding and you'll feel like you might as well be back in that cubicle for all you've achieved.



Thanks! I have helped you too to stay away from the shoes, btw. Excellent soundsets man, I think I have 5 already and will be buying more. =o


----------



## José Herring (Aug 12, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> No-one in the media music biz that I have ever encountered could care less about your qualifications (or lack thereof). All they care about is the appropriateness and the quality of the music you write for them. Being nice to work with helps too of course
> 
> For what it is worth, I made a similar decision about 15 years ago, and now I make my living as a composer.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Neifion (Aug 12, 2014)

You know, I had been a zoo keeper for years until I decided to return to college full-time and finish. I just graduated this summer, and this morning I got off the phone from an interview to once again be a zoo keeper.

I was extremely nervous, and I've been spending the past hour wondering why. I had done this job for years... why did I get nervous?

Maybe it's because I've become a lot more introverted. :lol: But in seriousness, I think it's because I was lying to myself and to them about how much I wanted the job. I don't think I want to return to zookeeping (no offense, it's a great job, just not for me anymore). For the past year in college, I've started to make music, and I love it. It's not paying the bills yet, but I don't want to stop doing it.

So +1 for being honest with ourselves, and thank you and this community for helping us see that. 8)


----------



## JohnG (Aug 12, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ 12th August 2014 said:


> I haven't had to eat my own shoes... yet.



Shoes aren't so bad, if you have a little seasoning.

Good luck with the musical adventure, tokatila!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY0DOnNK3Wg


----------



## G.E. (Aug 12, 2014)

Congratulations my friend ! I certainly think you did right thing.I did the same thing at the beginning of this year and it's the best decision I've ever made.Coming home late every night,after preparing a meal and finishing up a few chores around the house,I really didn't have any enthusiasm or energy left for music.I couldn't imagine being 40 years old and still working in a routine filled life sucking job.I'm glad I did this while I still have the energy.

To offer some encouragement(and to brag a little :lol: ),I just want to say that I've started this journey with almost no experience and very scared.Now,8 months later,I've had the chance to compose and write one of the most played songs on the radio in my country. Because the song did well, the singer even signed a deal with a major label.Now a lot of opportunities have opened up for me.
I'm still not where I want to be(composing full time for games and films) but I hope to eventually get there.But imagine all the opportunities I would've missed if I wouldn't have left my day job.

The best part is that you get to spend a lot more time with your family.And I just want to say that your wife is amazing for supporting you through this.
I wish you all the best of luck in your music career !


----------



## AC986 (Aug 12, 2014)

Neifion @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> You know, I had been a zoo keeper for years until I decided to return to college full-time and finish. I just graduated this summer, and this morning I got off the phone from an interview to once again be a zoo keeper.



Have you thought about becoming a bee keeper? The hours are more flexible, especially in winter, and the bees are much smaller than elephants and giraffes.


----------



## Neifion (Aug 12, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Have you thought about becoming a bee keeper? The hours are more flexible, especially in winter, and the bees are much smaller than elephants and giraffes.



Hmm... maybe I should! At the very least, I could live off the honey. :D


----------

